# dismantling a washing machine



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

My washing machine stopped being able to agitate. It will fill and I hear the motor buzz a bit (hopefully, I haven't let it try so long that I burnt it out) 
What I'd like to do is dismantle the center post a bit until I can see if something is binding it. But I can't figure out how to do that.
The washer is a 10-year old Whirlpool, model #LSQ7030LQ0. I have the exploded view of the parts and honestly, it looks like the top part should unscrew about 7 or 8 inches down but, although it turns and the part shows threads on it, they don't seem to be the unscrewing kind of threads. 
What am I missing? More importantly, how do I get the darned thing apart?
Thank you for any help!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I just looked at the exploded view....

Have you unscrewed the bolt just below the top of the agitator? There should be a cap (fabric softener dispenser) that fits snugly over the agitator. Pry that off and there should be a bolt that has to be loosened.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Take a flat-head screwdriver and pry the fabric softener cap off from under the lip. It looks like there are a few narrow ribs keeping it seated. I think those are what you are seeing as threads.


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Pry! That was the word I was looking for. I just did that, thank you. 
Inside was a plastic piece which I also pulled off and there's the bolt! Thank you!
We'll see if I can rescue this machine now.
thanks!
Ginger


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

There are some youtube videos of what may be the problem after you get it apart. "Worn dogs"

How to fix an Agitator on a Washing Machine - YouTube


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Is there something I should be looking for (other than broken pieces or something obvious like that)


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh Wow! Great video and exactly my machine, too.
I'm pretty sure I have worn dogs since that's my exact symptom. I'll take this apart and go down to Home Depot to buy a set. You know, this system is a lot like a winch on a boat. That uses dogs too (only they call them pawls, but who cares).
I only said thank you 3 times on the last email. You have no idea what a relief this is to maybe be able to fix this. I was at the stage where I was trying to figure out how to dispose of this machine. So glad I might not have to. Thank you! Ginger


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Are the "dogs" worn, as in the video? They look like they are suppose to ratchet on a cam. If the teeth are worn, they won't catch.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

GingerClark said:


> Oh Wow! Great video and exactly my machine, too.
> I'm pretty sure I have worn dogs since that's my exact symptom. I'll take this apart and go down to Home Depot to buy a set. You know, this system is a lot like a winch on a boat. That uses dogs too (only they call them pawls, but who cares).
> I only said thank you 3 times on the last email. You have no idea what a relief this is to maybe be able to fix this. I was at the stage where I was trying to figure out how to dispose of this machine. So glad I might not have to. Thank you! Ginger



Glad things are looking up. 
Good luck!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Be glad you have an old machine. I bought the biggest state of the art washer Kenmore made a some years back and it lasted 5 years. It would have almost cost to repair what a new one would. I replaced it with the cheapest machine I could buy.


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Bummer about the Kenmore. This cheap whirlpool has lasted me 11 years so far. Yay! I'm going out to the garage to get some wrenches and then we'll see how the dogs look. I'll let you know how it all goes.


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Got it apart up to pulling the post. You see how the video shows the top part just coming right up and the bottom staying in place? Mine doesn't. I pulled the whole thing out and have tried every which way to separate the two pieces to get to the innards with the dogs. 
By every which way, I mean, 1) stand on the bottom and haul at the top. 2) try to pry them apart with a screwdriver. 3) take a pair of vise grips and try to pull out the plastic piece in there. (in case that was what was holding it in. 4) take a pair of needlenosed pliers and try to unscrew the plastic piece in there. 5) looked for a bolt holding the two pieces together. 6) poured myself a glass of wine.
Do you have any suggestions before I try 1 through 6 again?


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

So, you've got the complete middle section pulled from the machine?

If the entire thing came out, can't you still turn it over to release the internal assembly that has the "dog" assembly?


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

If I'm correct, the fabric softener is allowed to flow down the center of the agitator. Maybe over the years of use, crud has accumulated and "glued" the dog assembly in place.
How 'bout placing the part you removed in the sink and pouring some hot water over it to see if you can loosen things up???


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for the delay replying. Had to run to the store. I think de-crudding it is a great idea. That could be the problem. When I took the fabric softener part off it shed junky stuff all over. I'll go soak the junction of the two parts. Thanks!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Found another video that says some models had locking tabs keeping the two pieces together. Check out around 4:25 he says to remove them...like the instructions say. 

Washer Agitator Dogs (part #80040) - How To Replace - YouTube


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

> Sorry for the delay replying. Had to run to the store.


More wine? :lol:


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Well that was fun--love playing in water.
Ran hot water between the two and then into the top which flowed around and between everything. No results. There's some play when I try to separate the two parts and I definitely hear a 'thump' so I think either that plastic thing inside is seating it down and supposed to be removed/unscrewed/hauled out, or there's something else holding the two pieces together. Or not. 
I'm going to soak the whole business for awhile and think about it. Can't hurt to make it cleaner. And it's possible that whatever is holding the two pieces together will be loosened. This is fun! Thank you!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Check this out...

How to remove top half of agitator - Appliance Repair Forum


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

This is a much better video! Locking tabs sounds like what's going on. But he talks about the locking tabs when he's putting the parts back together--doesn't seem to be having any problems hefting off the top.(darn it!) If I ever get this thing apart, I'm getting rid of those locking tabs (if that's what I have which I think I do). Dumb things. I'll work on it and will let you know. Thank you!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Give it a rest tonight. Tomorrow, hit where the two sections meet with some very hot water and maybe make the tabs more pliable.


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay, the link says that one person soaked the whole business for awhile and it softened the tabs enough to have them release themselves. Good stuff. I'm soaking until tomorrow.
Really, really grateful for your help


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

You sure are quicker than I am. That's exactly what I'll do! Soak it and try it again tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

GingerClark said:


> You sure are quicker than I am. That's exactly what I'll do! Soak it and try it again tomorrow. Thanks!



:thumb::thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job, Gadsden......:thumb:

Once a person realises what the problem is, it's a piece of cake getting repairs made. I've replaced more than one set of dogs over the years.....sure beats buying a new machine!! My son replaced the dogs in an 'Estate' (made by whirlpool) not too long ago. I think the cost was $5......:grin:

Good luck on the washer, GC.......Gads has got you pointed in the right direction......


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Gadsden,
Thank you so much for walking through this with me. I had a great time with it and feel like I know my washing machine much better. I got the thing apart after soaking it all night and then hitting it with some hot water this morning. Then I went on a quest for dogs which were surprisingly hard to find. I finally asked some contractors down at Lowe's (neither Lowes nor Home Depot had parts). The contractor sent me to an appliance place and one of the fellows there sold me a package out of his truck. 
I began to think the dogs weren't the problem when I saw they looked pretty much like what I have but I replaced them anyway and put the whole thing back together. Still not working, drats! I think it's the motor. But we wouldn't have known that without going through this, so no worries at all! Thank you.
Also, be cautious about the Whirlpool videos. I seem to have picked up some audio wormish thing that overrides the training video audios. It's a pain. I'm going to empty my cache and see if that gets rid of it. 
This is a wonderful forum and you were a pleasure to talk with. Thank you so much for spending so much time helping!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you tilt it a little so you can see under it, maybe a broken belt?

Please remember that the washer is empty of water, I assume, but there will be water
left in the discharge hose.

BG


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Water valves are shut off now (I should have done that before since I had to bail the tub twice.) Seems to be a lot of water sloshing around below the tub. Thanks for the reminder. I'll disconnect and empty the hose into a bucket later.
At your suggestion, I propped the washer up and took a look underneath I couldn't find the belt which means unless it's stuck to the drive, it's probably not broken. (since it's not lying on the ground). I did find some mouse droppings which I hope doesn't mean someone's chewed a line. Didn't find any fried mice, though, so that's promising.
I think the problem has gone beyond what I have time to work on. And yet, I think for someone it could be a simple fix. I'm going to give the machine away to someone who might want to play with it. Thank you so much for your suggestion. This is a very welcoming forum. 
P.S. I sure agree with your tag line.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If this were MY washing machine and I was going to replace it and if the place I bought a new one offered to haul away the old one for free, I would let them have it. 

BG


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Absolutely. I quite agree. It's just that I have to replace the floor in that room so I figured it would be one less thing for the floor person to move if I just did without a washer for the time being. Actually kind of tricky figuring out how to get rid of one machine without buying another one.


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

You know, you're right. I think I'll just have the floor guy put it outside. That way, if no one else wants it the appliance delivery people can take it. I hope they refurbish them rather than sending them to the dump.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry all your work didn't have a happy ending. You gave it a good shot.

Just some info the service rep gave me...

He said the manufacturers are going overboard with trying to save as much energy as possible with the new deluxe models. Everything is computer and low voltage. When I bought my high end machine, they even recommended using a quality surge protector. The motor looked like a large black donut wrapped in copper wire.

Never again for me. Learned my lesson. 

You can probably find a "junk man" in the phone book. He'll pick it up for free or call the local appliance center (not a big box) and they should be able to supply you with a name or two.

Good luck!


----------



## GingerClark (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Gadsden,
We gave it a good shot and it's a great feeling to take something apart and successfully get it back together with no pieces left over. I've learned something new. Thank you for your help on that. If I were really unhappy with the outcome, I'd keep plugging away at the problem. No worries. 
Wow, a surge protector? In other words they're turning these old workhorses into finely-tuned machines. Not good for them and not good for us. What a shame.
Junk man's and idea, as is checking around the smaller stores. As a matter of fact, the fellow who sold me my 'dogs' was with a group of appliance service folks picking up parts at what looked like a pretty informal small appliance store. I think I'll drop by there tomorrow morning and see if anyone wants the machine. Thanks!


----------

